# Longest a straight gassed 2 stroke will run.



## Boredrob (May 3, 2022)

Anyone on here got away with straight gassing a weed eater or saw. Ive rebuilt saws and the owner generally says they locked up rather fast

I ask because my mom straight gassed a stihl trimmer and ran a whole tank through it. Dad uses plain ol stihl oil. Mixes a 2 gallon mix in 1.9 (ish) gallon of gas. I figure the weedeater had a bit of correct gas in it or it would have blown. Surprised it didn't anyway. But she said it was pretty empty. 

Not really concerned with the trimmer (fs56) we have many and this one is just one we got for her (10lb. Lol) . Just found it incredibly odd that it's still running. I'm 100 percent sure it was straight gas she used. We actually mostly switched mostly to husqy pro trimmers because we were having our stihls rebuilt a bit more often. Then this one managed to survive straight gas


----------



## Brushwacker (May 3, 2022)

I straight gassed 2 034 supers over the years. After freeing them up, I run 16 to 1 mix in them a short spell, then returned running them to my normal, 25 to 1 on the 1st 1, 28 to 1 on the latter 1 that i still use to this present time. The 1st I did it was about 3 and i used it another 7 years by me as my only or primary saw . It I expect cut the equivalent of more then 10 cords of 16inch firewood a year easily from branches to + 30in white oaks and a few or more bigger stumps. Sold it in the same good running condition to a tree service and was sorry after I sold it.
The 1 I have now, about 3 years ago it took 2 fill ups to seize. I run it empty after the 1st fill. The 1st fill there was some fuel in the tank, I actually thought the fuel I was pouring looked blue but the bright sunshine I think did a reflection trick on me. Next fill up I already thought i had mixed gas and just poured it in. Pretty much zilch for any oil that round. In about 5 medium size cuts it quit 2 or 3 times and restarted then it locked up before I realized what it was. It doesn't drop down to idle as smooth as prior but it isn't far off normal and I haven't noticed it worsening. I run several saws these days and cut a little less wood but still use it as 1 of my main saws. I expect it cut the equivalent of 10 16inch cords of wood since it locked up.
You could see scouring on both those pistons on those saws. I bought saws that looked similar but wouldn't maintain enough power to work them.


----------



## Boredrob (May 3, 2022)

I won't take it apart. And honestly it's a 200 dollar homeowner trimmer, probably couldn't rebuild it much cheaper than just getting her another one. I'm just surprised they can run that long after being straight gassed. I worry about making sure my oil is perfectly mixed. Lol. Me and dad are pretty picky about our gas. Mom knew what she had done though . She told me. Then she had refilled after that full tank of straight with the right mix. Kept on cutting. Lol. I checked the first jug she used myself. It was definitely not mixed. 

Everyone bashes stihl oil. But after that one idk. Ive used husqy xp oil. Then went to Lucas. Now I use red armor since my dealer picked that up. Never had any oil related issues


----------



## Joel D'Angelo (May 4, 2022)

I made the mistake of eyeballing my pre mix in a leaf blower one time. Started it put it down to idle/ warm up. Seized in less than two minutes! Whoops.


----------



## Boredrob (May 4, 2022)

Joel D'Angelo said:


> I made the mistake of eyeballing my pre mix in a leaf blower one time. Started it put it down to idle/ warm up. Seized in less than two minutes! Whoops.




Well that is the kind of things I hear from people who bring me saws to fix. "Ran good for about 2 minutes" or something like that. I wasn't aware that one (even a rare one) could make it a full tank of straight gas. Much less keep running after. Seems that sometimes one can. 

I always just assumed it would be like gassing an old diesel. Just revs up and seizes.


----------

